# Ringcraft claases in Glasgow for my wheaten terrier



## supermiffy (Aug 27, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im looking for ringcraft classes for my wheaten pup in Glasgow...preferably in the West End.

Does anyone know of any?

Thanks.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Adorable puppy! 

Im in England and have never been to this class, but this one is mentioned on FB:

Bargeddie Ringcraft

Bargeddie Community Centre,
Langmuir Rd,
Bargeddie
G69 7RS

Contact Telephone Number. 07716 035733 (Heather Gardiner)

Thursday

Time of clases. 7.30 - 9.30pm

Classes start back 10th of January 2013

£2.00 per dog. Free tea/coffee and biscuits for the owners.

We cater for all breeds in our friendly training club. Junior handling is on offer for those who wish to take part and charged at £1 per child. We encourage new judges to practise going over the dogs to gain experience. Puppies welcome once vaccinations are finished. Both trainers have lots of experience with various breeds but we will try to match up novice exhibitors with someone within their breed or group to act as mentor. Everyone is welcome.

Otherwise you could speak to a breed club and ask if they know anyone recommended:

Welcome to the Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier Club of GB!


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Although my breed is different but I'm looking for a ringcraft class in Glasgow too. Anywhere near Glasgow would suit me though!


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

JOHNSTONE RINGCRAFT CLUB
B. Hawthorn & M. Theaker - 0141 812 4669, Tuesday 7.30pm, Scout Hall, Lunn Brae, Johnstone, Renfrewshire - Ringcraft. All breeds welcome, Open & Champ level, Spitz breeds a specialty
or try here.

http://www.scottishkennelclub.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55:strat..


----------



## supermiffy (Aug 27, 2013)

We have gone to the Paisley ringcraft for 2 weeks and it is a really friendly group!
It is not Glasgow though it Is worth the drive!

PAISLEY RINGCRAFT 

(Ringcraft)Sharon Brown  0141 641 8690  Ringcraft  Wednesday weekly 7.30pm, Territorial Army Hall , Paisley


----------

